

Tell HN: I'm 17 and I made a site with Ruby on Rails - giantfuzzypanda
http://debate-zone.com

======
duck
I'm not sure why it matters that you're 17...?

~~~
minalecs
agree , should of asked to review

------
dylanz
502 Bad Gateway.

Nginx is a great choice however :)

~~~
giantfuzzypanda
Really? You must have visited at the exact moment I restarted the server.
Yeah, nginx is great, it's the default at WebFaction.

~~~
cheald
Check out HAProxy. It's nice for displaying a friendly error message if it
can't find any available backends.

------
Watts
Well done. Congrats!

